# Rescues-can I have some input/help please?



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey! My dd, all of 5 years old, has a school project for kindergarten due in a few days. They are celebrating the 100th day of class and must have 100 things to show to the class. Could be anything like beans, pennies, rocks, etc. What does dd want to do? Poster of 100 GSD's that need homes! Very good for a 5 year old! 

So, I was thinking I would ask if some of you fine folks would help by sending me photos of dogs in your rescues? I will pull the dogs from the urgent board as well. I'll also do some web surfing. I just dont think I have time to do this on my own. 

I need to compile pics of 100 GSD's in need and I thought maybe we could add thier names and locations under each pic. I am not sure how to do this...

I know your all so very busy and you may not be able to help and thats okay...but if you can I would really be grateful. 

Thank you!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

What a neat kid! I think Petfinder is your friend here. Enter your zip code, search German Shepherd, and watch the hundreds of dogs roll past. 

If you were going to publish this somewhere, you'd want to get permission to use the pictures (PF actually has rights to all pictures posted on their site, so you could contact them directly if you didn't want to ask each group), but since this is a school project and these dogs are already posted in a public forum, I wouldn't think anyone would mind. Though maybe people will disagree.

Good luck! Sounds like a very worthy endeavor.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

You have permission to use any/all of the pix of our dogs on http://www.shepherdrescue.org 

I think we have over 50 dogs right now. 

Hope this helps!

What a terrific project! Thanks for thinking of the rescue dogs.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Same with us.
http://www.oregongsd.org
Very cool project.
Let us know how it turns out.
Sounds like an A+ to me. : )


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

You have permission to use all of our dogs on http://www.nobleshepherdrescue.com and I'm sure our courtesy postings would be fine with it to. That would add 16 and of course, although he isn't up for adoption yet due to health, Apollo would make 17...just get him off our home page.









What a wonderful idea...start them young!! My mom fostered when I was a kid, now my sister is a vet and I do rescue!! Mold those young minds!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

kiss your dd for me!!! whata girl...good job mom!

looks like you're getting good help with the pictures!


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

You have permission to use any of the pictures on Coastal's Website:
http://www.coastalgsr.org/GSRescueavailable.htm


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I can send you pics of our fosters and some that we are trying to help the owners rehome, about 10-12 dogs total. I have a feeling with the others that have been offered you will have over 100, but send me a pm with your email if you need more.


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you all so much for your help and permission to use your photos! My dd is a good hearted girl. She gets so upset with those commercials that Sara McLaughlin (sp?) does! She also goes to the local SPCA and donates food and stuff and she now gets the newletters in the mail addressed to her so it makes her feel good about helping. I only hope this isnt too over the top for a bunch of kindergarten kids. I believe the posters/exhibits will get displayed in the hall so maybe it'll get more exposure than just the kids. At any rate, they'll all get to look at pictures of lovely dogs! I'll hit the websites you all posted and save the pics. 

Once the project is done I'll post a picture for you all to see!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

If you need anymore pics let me know! Looks like you will reach your 100 from what I see










Hope the project goes well! What a neat idea


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

We are doing the same project here for my daughters school-the 100th day of class project. Only thing is- they want everything to fit into a small plastic sandwich size baggie! 
I think your daughter's idea is awesome!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

> Quote: they want everything to fit into a small plastic sandwich size baggie!


You could do and accordion deck of pictures that stretches out!


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: dd
> 
> 
> > Quote: they want everything to fit into a small plastic sandwich size baggie!
> ...


Thats an awesome idea!


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm also happy to send you pictures of the dogs available through Save A Shepherd if you need more photos.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

what a neat idea, both my kids did that too


----------

